# Ole Lynggaard Jewelry



## Ascella

Does anyone own jewelries from the Danish brand Ole Lynggaard? What is your opinion? I really like their idea of loose clasps.


----------



## Ascella

No one has heard of this brand? I will post a few photos to create some interests then .


----------



## annemerrick

Oh my...I LOVE IT!!!  It is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ascella

The way Ole Lynggaard works with flowers reminds me of Van Cleef & Arpels, yet the two styles are very different.


----------



## kashmira

I have their smallest clasp and love it. I most often use it with my pearl collier but it can also been used as a "pendant" on a chain. 

If you like this style of jewellery you might want to take a look also at www.perborupdesign.dk


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> I have their smallest clasp and love it. I most often use it with my pearl collier but it can also been used as a "pendant" on a chain.
> 
> If you like this style of jewellery you might want to take a look also at www.perborupdesign.dk


At last someone else who has heard of this brand .
I have looked at the catalogues from Per Borup as well, but somehow the Lynggaard designs are more appealing to me.
Do you use colliers from Lynggaard only? I would like to string a few necklaces myself, but haven't figured out a good way to in-cooperate the clasp.


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> At last someone else who has heard of this brand .
> I have looked at the catalogues from Per Borup as well, but somehow the Lynggaard designs are more appealing to me.
> Do you use colliers from Lynggaard only? I would like to string a few necklaces myself, but haven't figured out a good way to in-cooperate the clasp.


 
I only have one colllier from Lynggaard. I don't have any picture of my clasp/colliers but I found the attached picture from the auction site www.lauritz.com

If you look at the picture you will see what the colliers should look like at the both ends (I hope you understand what I mean)


----------



## evekitti

Thank you so much for introducing this brand! The flower designs are gorgeous! Are those earrings? Where can I find the brand online?














[/quote]


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> I only have one colllier from Lynggaard. I don't have any picture of my clasp/colliers but I found the attached picture from the auction site www.lauritz.com
> 
> If you look at the picture you will see what the colliers should look like at the both ends (I hope you understand what I mean)


I have one collier from Lynggaard as well, a simple gold chain. I would like to make colliers with colorful pearls, not really satisfied with those premade, but I need to find a way to mimic the ends of those premade colliers.


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Thank you so much for introducing this brand! The flower designs are gorgeous! Are those earrings? Where can I find the brand online?


I want to share my love for this brand .
The first photo you quoted shows earrings, the second one shows a ring. You can find some more info on the official webpage:
http://www.olelynggaard.com/
The authorized retailers can be found here:
http://www.olelynggaard.com/forhandler.asp?smykkerPage=1&smykker2Page=1


----------



## vancleef fan

I haven't heard of the brand before but I really like the pics you posted
Thanx for the intorduction


----------



## Ascella

vancleef fan said:


> I haven't heard of the brand before but I really like the pics you posted
> Thanx for the intorduction


The pleasure is on my side .
I can post some more press photos.


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> I have one collier from Lynggaard as well, a simple gold chain. I would like to make colliers with colorful pearls, not really satisfied with those premade, but I need to find a way to mimic the ends of those premade colliers.


 
Perhaps you can ask your jeweller if he/she can make the "ends" for you to use on your own colliers?


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> Perhaps you can ask your jeweller if he/she can make the "ends" for you to use on your own colliers?


Sounds like a really good idea, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## evekitti

I love this so much! Is it a bracelet? Are they from a new collection? I can't seem to find the pictures of the floral collection online. And worse still, I can't find a retailer near me.


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> I love this so much! Is it a bracelet? Are they from a new collection? I can't seem to find the pictures of the floral collection online. And worse still, I can't find a retailer near me.


Yes, it is a bracelet, they have a similar one in white gold and diamonds which is really stunning, the best picture I have found on the web is this, small but you get the rough idea:






The flower collection is an older one (introduced in 2005), many of the pieces are still in production, and if you really want something that already is officially discontinued they can still make it for you. Not sure how the discontinuation works, it's not really seasonal.

I agree that the official webpage is not very good, you can only find the newest designs there. Here are some more old catalogues, the quality of the photos are not that good though.

http://www.bohlinsguld.se/Bildbank.asp


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> Yes, it is a bracelet, they have a similar one in white gold and diamonds which is really stunning, the best picture I have found on the web is this, small but you get the rough idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flower collection is an older one (introduced in 2005), many of the pieces are still in production, and if you really want something that already is officially discontinued they can still make it for you. Not sure how the discontinuation works, it's not really seasonal.
> 
> I agree that the official webpage is not very good, you can only find the newest designs there. Here are some more old catalogues, the quality of the photos are not that good though.
> 
> http://www.bohlinsguld.se/Bildbank.asp


 
What a great link- thanks! It seems as even the old designs could be ordered for an additional fee of 20%.


----------



## evekitti

Ascella said:


> Yes, it is a bracelet, they have a similar one in white gold and diamonds which is really stunning, the best picture I have found on the web is this, small but you get the rough idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flower collection is an older one (introduced in 2005), many of the pieces are still in production, and if you really want something that already is officially discontinued they can still make it for you. Not sure how the discontinuation works, it's not really seasonal.
> 
> I agree that the official webpage is not very good, you can only find the newest designs there. Here are some more old catalogues, the quality of the photos are not that good though.
> 
> http://www.bohlinsguld.se/Bildbank.asp



Thank you so much for sharing Ascella. I wonder what the prices are like.


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> What a great link- thanks! It seems as even the old designs could be ordered for an additional fee of 20%.


Yes, that I call good custom service, not worries about things being discontinued.


----------



## FancyPants

Oh I love some of his stuff! I have wanted the "hearts" ring for years now.


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Thank you so much for sharing Ascella. I wonder what the prices are like.


This is a harder question, I only managed to find a Swedish site which lists some of their prices, from there you can generalize.
http://www.bohlinsguld.se/Ole_Lynggaard.asp

Just a short guide for browsing the page, the items are divided into categories, for instance the rings:
http://www.bohlinsguld.se/Ringar.asp
There you can look at the specific models, the last line of each description is the price in SEK plus the model number of the piece, as an example the flower ring I posted before retails for 26500 SEK = 3300 USD.
http://www.bohlinsguld.se/art-1.asp?id=114&iPageID=34

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ascella

FancyPants said:


> Oh I love some of his stuff! I have wanted the "hearts" ring for years now.


I think I know which one you mean, the design of it is indeed quite unique.


----------



## evekitti

Thank you Ascella. These stacking rings are gorgeous! 

http://www.bohlinsguld.se/art-1.asp?id=3&iPageID=34


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Thank you Ascella. These stacking rings are gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.bohlinsguld.se/art-1.asp?id=3&iPageID=34


They are so lovely!


----------



## JustOne

Oh, I LOVE Lynggaard's jewelry! It's a Danish company, and since I'm from Denmark as well, I see their beautiful pieces all the time, in magazines and so on. In my oppinion, they make the most stunning and yet timeless pieces of all jewelry manufactureres in Denmark - and, also, just my 5 cents - Per Borup don't even come near Lynggaard. 

Expensive, as well - in my book, anyway.  I only have the Sweet Drop bracelet with a black onyx/diamond drop, but I have many, many items on my wishlist, there amongst the elephant clasp - THE signature Lynggaard item, the Troldering aka the Troll Ring, 2 sweet drops - one in gold with diamonds, not the pavé one, and one in amethyst/diamond, and and and ...


----------



## MrsVintage

I know Ole Lynggaard brand too and I think they make beautiful lovely things, it's like candies, you want to eat them


----------



## Ascella

JustOne said:


> Oh, I LOVE Lynggaard's jewelry! It's a Danish company, and since I'm from Denmark as well, I see their beautiful pieces all the time, in magazines and so on. In my oppinion, they make the most stunning and yet timeless pieces of all jewelry manufactureres in Denmark - and, also, just my 5 cents - Per Borup don't even come near Lynggaard.
> 
> Expensive, as well - in my book, anyway.  I only have the Sweet Drop bracelet with a black onyx/diamond drop, but I have many, many items on my wishlist, there amongst the elephant clasp - THE signature Lynggaard item, the Troldering aka the Troll Ring, 2 sweet drops - one in gold with diamonds, not the pavé one, and one in amethyst/diamond, and and and ...


I have noticed that Ole Lynggaard has got a royal warrant in Denmark, nice that they receive appreciation for their beautiful work.
My wish list is just as long as yours .
The elephant clasp feels so classic Danish, a cute nod towards the Order of the Elephant, though I never understood why the Danish royal house picked out the elephants in the first place.


----------



## Ascella

MrsVintage said:


> I know Ole Lynggaard brand too and I think they make beautiful lovely things, it's like candies, you want to eat them


The Sweet Drops literally look like candies too.


----------



## kashmira

I love The Sweet Drop bracelet too! It's on my "wish list" along with one of the "flower locks".

*JustOne*! Do you have a picture of your bracelet?


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> I love The Sweet Drop bracelet too! It's on my "wish list" along with one of the "flower locks".


Hi kashmira, I remember you had some Lynggaard piece(s) too, could you please post some photos as well? And which flower clasp are you looking at?


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> Hi kashmira, I remember you had some Lynggaard piece(s) too, could you please post some photos as well? And which flower clasp are you looking at?


 
I just have a tiny little round lock (yellow gold) from Lynggaard but I'll try to take a picture of it. 

I attach a picture of the flower clasp that I like (it's the small one). I have a long "wish list" so it might take some time until I can get it and also I cannot decide if I like it best in yellow or white gold. I usually prefer white gold but I think that the pieces from Lynggaard are gorgeous in yellow gold.


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> I just have a tiny little round lock (yellow gold) from Lynggaard but I'll try to take a picture of it.
> I attach a picture of the flower clasp that I like (it's the small one). I have a long "wish list" so it might take some time until I can get it and also I cannot decide if I like it best in yellow or white gold. I usually prefer white gold but I think that the pieces from Lynggaard are gorgeous in yellow gold.


Yes, please take a photo when you are able to.

Ah, you just posted my favorite (and only) clasp . The smaller one works perfect for both everyday and more dressed up occasions. It took me a while to decide on the color too, but in the end I settled for the WG version, since I didn't have anything in WG before. Right now my clasp is handed in to be re-plated after I managed to make a scratch mark , hopefully it will com back just like new.


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> Yes, please take a photo when you are able to.
> 
> Ah, you just posted my favorite (and only) clasp . The smaller one works perfect for both everyday and more dressed up occasions. It took me a while to decide on the color too, but in the end I settled for the WG version, since I didn't have anything in WG before. Right now my clasp is handed in to be re-plated after I managed to make a scratch mark , hopefully it will com back just like new.


 
Please post a picture of it when you get it back! Do you have the shiny or matte version of it? What collier do you have for your clasp? 

This is totally off topic, but I was wondering if you are in Sweden? (I was thinking of that you were posting links to "Bohlins")


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> Please post a picture of it when you get it back! Do you have the shiny or matte version of it? What collier do you have for your clasp?
> This is totally off topic, but I was wondering if you are in Sweden? (I was thinking of that you were posting links to "Bohlins")


It's the matte one, actually I didn't even know about the shiny one. Let me try to dig up an old photo for you, it's my current favorite setup:





As you can see from the photo, the petals are matte, but the sepals are shiny. Based on my mistake I would recommend matte, a scratch mark on the shiny surface will be very irritating.

Yepp, I live on the west coast .


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> It's the matte one, actually I didn't even know about the shiny one. Let me try to dig up an old photo for you, it's my current favorite setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the photo, the petals are matte, but the sepals are shiny. Based on my mistake I would recommend matte, a scratch mark on the shiny surface will be very irritating.
> 
> Yepp, I live on the west coast .


 
It is absolutely gorgeous. I just decided that I would like to have this clasp in matte white gold!

I live on the west coast too!


----------



## JustOne

Ascella said:


> I have noticed that Ole Lynggaard has got a royal warrant in Denmark, nice that they receive appreciation for their beautiful work.
> My wish list is just as long as yours .
> The elephant clasp feels so classic Danish, a cute nod towards the Order of the Elephant, though I never understood why the Danish royal house picked out the elephants in the first place.


 
Haha, you're actually right about the elephant order.  But we also have designer-opener of beers from a company called Stelton, that is very Denmark-ish, and it's in the shape of an elephant. It's actually quite odd the elephant-thing...

Kashmira, no I don't, but I can take some in the weekend. I love, love, love the bracelet. SO elegant, yet edgy. Wear it every day.


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous. I just decided that I would like to have this clasp in matte white gold!
> I live on the west coast too!


Thanks . There is a hole in the clasp for pendants, unfortunately there is not so many Lynggaard pendants with a crook (they are much more into the key system), so I'm planning to go to a local jeweler to get something custom made.

I'm in Gbg, where do you live?


----------



## Ascella

JustOne said:


> Haha, you're actually right about the elephant order.  But we also have designer-opener of beers from a company called Stelton, that is very Denmark-ish, and it's in the shape of an elephant. It's actually quite odd the elephant-thing...


I agree, both Georg Jensen and Stelton are the ultimate Danish design a kitchen can wish for.


----------



## evekitti

Ascella, gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I love floral jewellery. Is the dangling briolet changeable?


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> Thanks . There is a hole in the clasp for pendants, unfortunately there is not so many Lynggaard pendants with a crook (they are much more into the key system), so I'm planning to go to a local jeweler to get something custom made.
> 
> I'm in Gbg, where do you live?


 
That is great news that it had a "crook"! It makes it even more versatile! I might go to my local jeweler (which most probably also is your jeweler) to take a look at this clasp a bit more in detail and then I guess I need to start saving for one...

I took some pics of my tiny little clasp and they seemed to turn out ok but there is something wrong with the camera settings and I cannot upload the pictures.


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Ascella, gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I love floral jewellery. Is the dangling briolet changeable?


Thanks evekitti. I'm very weak for flowers too . Yes, the topaz can be removed, they have attachable pendants i pearls and a few other semi-precious stones.


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> That is great news that it had a "crook"! It makes it even more versatile! I might go to my local jeweler (which most probably also is your jeweler) to take a look at this clasp a bit more in detail and then I guess I need to start saving for one...
> 
> I took some pics of my tiny little clasp and they seemed to turn out ok but there is something wrong with the camera settings and I cannot upload the pictures.


What a coincidence! If I remember correctly Jarl Sandin does not have the clasp in stock. I got mine at Hellströms Guld in Stockholm, the best part is that they have this VivaVille card that always gives 10% off.
Was the camera problem possible to be solved?


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> What a coincidence! If I remember correctly Jarl Sandin does not have the clasp in stock. I got mine at Hellströms Guld in Stockholm, the best part is that they have this VivaVille card that always gives 10% off.
> Was the camera problem possible to be solved?


 
It's so nice to find someone else from the same town on tPF!!!!! 

Thanks for letting me know about the VivaVille card! I'll see what Jarl Sandin has in stock but it might take a while until I can buy it...

How much was the "pendant" and the chain? I didn't find the prices for those on www.bohlinsguld.se. Also what type of pendant would you like to have custom made?

Regarding the camera I will ask DH to help me with it when he is back home (tomorrow).


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> It's so nice to find someone else from the same town on tPF!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the VivaVille card! I'll see what Jarl Sandin has in stock but it might take a while until I can buy it...
> 
> How much was the "pendant" and the chain? I didn't find the prices for those on www.bohlinsguld.se. Also what type of pendant would you like to have custom made?
> 
> Regarding the camera I will ask DH to help me with it when he is back home (tomorrow).


I will send you a PM regarding the prices. The pendant I have in mind contains two Tahiti pearls, already got them, the rest I haven't decided yet.


----------



## kashmira

I was looking at the Sweet Drop bracelet today and it is gorgeous! It comes in many colours and there are lots of charms to go with it (for example the cute little elephant)! This bracelet is very high on my "wish list" but I don't think that I will ever be able to decide on what colour to get... Also it seems to be gorgeous both in red gold and in white gold.


----------



## Ascella

I found a photo of Princess Mary of Denmark wearing flower earrings from OL:


----------



## evekitti

She looks every bit a princess. Thanks for sharing Ascella. I am waiting for the day Ole Lynggaard decides to open a boutique in Asia.


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> She looks every bit a princess. Thanks for sharing Ascella. I am waiting for the day Ole Lynggaard decides to open a boutique in Asia.


They already have one in Shanghai and one in Tokyo, so if you ever pass by those cities .


----------



## kashmira

evekitti said:


> She looks every bit a princess. Thanks for sharing Ascella. I am waiting for the day Ole Lynggaard decides to open a boutique in Asia.


 
I agree with you! I love her style!

I read somewhere that Crown Princess Mary also has the Sweet drops bracelet but I haven't found a picture of her wearing this.


----------



## evekitti

Ascella said:


> They already have one in Shanghai and one in Tokyo, so if you ever pass by those cities .



Tokyo! I'm so so in trouble.


----------



## kashmira

I just have to post this picture of the "Winter frost ring" by Charlotte Lynggaard. There is another version of this ring in black gold/white gold which is beyond stunning.

evekitti! Please let us know if you decide to get some Lyngaard jewelry


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Tokyo! I'm so so in trouble.


The address in Tokyo is:

OLE LYNGGAARD  JAPAN
C/O BRIDAL IN  PROJECT. LTD
10F FUTABA  BLD., 
1-16-6  DAGENZAKA SHIBUYA-KU
TOKYO 150-0034
JAPAN
TEL.  03-5784-3280

Please tell us how it went when you have been there.


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> I just have to post this picture of the "Winter frost ring" by Charlotte Lynggaard. There is another version of this ring in black gold/white gold which is beyond stunning.


This ring looks wonderful.


----------



## kashmira

I will most probably start to save for the Sweet Drops bracelet and some charms. I am thinking of getting it in grey with one charm to start with.


----------



## evekitti

kashmira said:


> I just have to post this picture of the "Winter frost ring" by Charlotte Lynggaard. There is another version of this ring in black gold/white gold which is beyond stunning.
> 
> evekitti! Please let us know if you decide to get some Lyngaard jewelry



I would love to see the black gold/white gold version. Lyngaard's collection is growing on me. I'm definitely checking out their jewellery on my next trip to Tokyo. But I've got a feeling, like all imported brands in Japan, it's marked up pretty high.


----------



## evekitti

Ascella said:


> The address in Tokyo is:
> 
> OLE LYNGGAARD  JAPAN
> C/O BRIDAL IN  PROJECT. LTD
> 10F FUTABA  BLD.,
> 1-16-6  DAGENZAKA SHIBUYA-KU
> TOKYO 150-0034
> JAPAN
> TEL.  03-5784-3280
> 
> Please tell us how it went when you have been there.



Thank you Ascella!


----------



## Japster

How did I not see this before? doh!  I'm a huge clasp fanatic so I'm very familiar with Ole Lynggaard.   I have used many different German companies as well though they are not so much about whimsical and elegant motiff as they are in utilizing newer metals, pave work and intricate craftsmanship.


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> I would love to see the black gold/white gold version. Lyngaard's collection is growing on me. I'm definitely checking out their jewellery on my next trip to Tokyo. But I've got a feeling, like all imported brands in Japan, it's marked up pretty high.


True, but one can always hope that OL is unknown enough to get a small mark-up only.


----------



## Ascella

Japster said:


> How did I not see this before? doh!  I'm a huge clasp fanatic so I'm very familiar with Ole Lynggaard.   I have used many different German companies as well though they are not so much about whimsical and elegant motiff as they are in utilizing newer metals, pave work and intricate craftsmanship.


These clasps look really nice, what brand is it?


----------



## Japster

Ascella- It is from a German Brand, Gellner.


----------



## Ascella

Japster said:


> Ascella- It is from a German Brand, Gellner.


Thanks Japster, I'll check it out.


----------



## kashmira

Today I met up with Ascella (we realized that we live in the same city!) at the local jewelry shop which is selling Lynggaard jewelry. We were shown the complete Sweet Drops bracelet collection (incl some new charms that will be available for sale in September) and we were also told that Lynggaard will have a brand new homepage in August!


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> Today I met up with Ascella (we realized that we live in the same city!) at the local jewelry shop which is selling Lynggaard jewelry. We were shown the complete Sweet Drops bracelet collection (incl some new charms that will be available for sale in September) and we were also told that Lynggaard will have a brand new homepage in August!


It was really nice meeting you .
A new homepage is indeed to be looking forward to!


----------



## Ascella

Thanks to a tip from *kashmira* I have now got a second flower clasp from OL , it's from the same line as my first clasp.


----------



## evekitti

Ascella, it's beautiful! Congratulations on a wonderful choice!  I love floral jewellery!


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Ascella, it's beautiful! Congratulations on a wonderful choice!  I love floral jewellery!


Thanks Eve !
Btw, I just got the prices for Rose de Noel in Europe, think it will have to be a faraway dream for me right now .


----------



## evekitti

Ascella said:


> Thanks Eve !
> Btw, I just got the prices for Rose de Noel in Europe, think it will have to be a faraway dream for me right now .



I know! I saw it at the VCA boutique here, and I almost fainted when I saw the price. They had the exact same black MOP as the photo you posted in the other VCA thread. It's stunning but the price....! Never knew flowers could cost so much!


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> I know! I saw it at the VCA boutique here, and I almost fainted when I saw the price. They had the exact same black MOP as the photo you posted in the other VCA thread. It's stunning but the price....! Never knew flowers could cost so much!


I'm still waiting for the prices of the Hawaii pendants, not as stylish as Rose de Noel, but I like them too, probably it's too much to hope that they will be considerably cheaper though.


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> Thanks to a tip from *kashmira* I have now got a second flower clasp from OL , it's from the same line as my first clasp.


 
I love your new clasp *Ascella* and I am so happy that managed to get it!


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> I love your new clasp *Ascella* and I am so happy that managed to get it!


Thank you so much for telling me about the shop, otherwise I wouldn't have this beautiful piece.


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> Thank you so much for telling me about the shop, otherwise I wouldn't have this beautiful piece.


 
 It was just pure luck that I found out that this shop will be closed down and was selling their Lynggaard stock for such amazing prices! I wish I would have found out earlier as everything on my "Lynggaard wish list" was already sold.


----------



## Japster

That's awesome that you got to not only meet up but that you got Ascella the great tip on the OL sale pieces!  Very, very tres cool!


----------



## Ascella

*kashmira*: Yes, what a pity that most of the stock is already sold out when you found the sale.

*Japster*: Really amazing that kashmira and I live in the same city!


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> *kashmira*: Yes, what a pity that most of the stock is already sold out when you found the sale.
> 
> *Japster*: Really amazing that kashmira and I live in the same city!


 

I think that it is amazing that we found out thanks to this thread!


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> I think that it is amazing that we found out thanks to this thread!


I was at the jeweler today, handed in my pearls, she will send me a few drawings once she has thought about it, it will be exciting to see what she comes up with.


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> I was at the jeweler today, handed in my pearls, she will send me a few drawings once she has thought about it, it will be exciting to see what she comes up with.


 
Have you heard anything from the jeweler yet?


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> Have you heard anything from the jeweler yet?


Not yet, I'll send her an email when I get back home. Did you find anything nice in Copenhagen?


----------



## Ascella

At Prince Henrik's 75th birthday recently, Princess Mary wore a tiara designed by Charlotte Lynggaard. The tiara, called the *Midnight Tiara*, is currently being displayed at Amalienborg. It is made by silver, oxidized silver, 18ct rose gold, moonstones and diamond paved bolls.


----------



## Ascella

I found some nice behind the scene photos on Bodil Binner.


----------



## Ascella




----------



## evekitti

Exquisite! I love organic nature theme! She's wearing matching earrings and brooch as well! Sigh... I wish I were a Princess too


----------



## Ascella

The design was really both classic and modern at the same time, some of the moonstones are a bit hard to see against Mary's dark hair though.


----------



## kashmira

What a beautiful tiara! I love the "behind the scenes" pictures too! Thanks for sharing Ascella!


----------



## Ascella

Bumping up this thread to post a pendant for my flower clasp, it was custom made by a local jewellery shop.


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> Bumping up this thread to post a pendant for my flower clasp, it was custom made by a local jewellery shop.


 
It's beautiful *Ascella*- the jeweller made a great job!


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> It's beautiful *Ascella*- the jeweller made a great job!


Thanks ! I hope to see your new clasp here soon .


----------



## Ascella

Recently I got even more accessories for my flower clasps:


----------



## skyqueen

^^Stunning!


----------



## ladyhermes

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## kashmira

It's absolutely gorgeous *Ascella*! I love both the amethyst pendant, the exotic FW pearls and your clasps too of course!


----------



## Ascella

*skyqueen*, *ladyhermes*: Thanks .

*kashmira*: You are so sweet !


----------



## Cinderlala

This jewelry is exquisite!  Unfortunately, I'm nowhere near a retailer. 

Congratulations to all of you who are fortunate to own these lovely pieces.


----------



## Ascella

Cinderlala said:


> This jewelry is exquisite!  Unfortunately, I'm nowhere near a retailer.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who are fortunate to own these lovely pieces.


Maybe you can find a counter while you are on travel?


----------



## Cinderlala

Ascella said:


> Maybe you can find a counter while you are on travel?


 
Oh, I'll definitely keep it in mind!


----------



## Ayvee

kashmira said:


> I read somewhere that Crown Princess Mary also has the Sweet drops bracelet but I haven't found a picture of her wearing this.


 
Princess Mary was photographed wearing the bracelet in Thailand, Nov. 24 2008

http://www.billedbladet.dk/Kongelig...dserie - Mary og Frederik i Thailand - 3.aspx







Princess Mary has also worn several other earrings from Oly Lynggaard:






Top earrings worn in Vietnam with pink drops, Nov. 4, 2009





Middle earrings and matching necklace worn Jan. 20, 2010
http://www.ppe-agency.com/show.php?zoektype=2&search=20-01-2010 Amalienborg
Necklace





Bottom earrings worn Jan. 30, 2010
http://www.ppe-agency.com/show.php?zoektype=2&search=30-01-2010 Denmark

These smoky quartz earrings:




worn March 19, 2010 in Budapest, Hungary with matching necklace
http://www.daylife.com/photo/09wdb2F1Qe5l7?q=princess+mary

These stackable love bands




worn Jan. 1, 2010
http://svenskdam.se/wp-content/gallery/nyarsmiddag-amalienborg/gala11.jpg


----------



## kashmira

Welcome to tPF *Ayvee* and thanks for your great post! It was fun to see what OL jewelry Crown Princess Mary is wearing! I haven't been thinking that much of the stackable love rings but they look great when worn together.

I wonder what "drops" she has chosen for her bracelet? It looks like amethyst on my screen but what's more?


----------



## Ayvee

kashmira said:


> Welcome to tPF *Ayvee* and thanks for your great post! It was fun to see what OL jewelry Crown Princess Mary is wearing! I haven't been thinking that much of the stackable love rings but they look great when worn together.
> 
> I wonder what "drops" she has chosen for her bracelet? It looks like amethyst on my screen but what's more?


 
I think she owns this one: 





Here's a close-up from when she wore in on Nov. 18, 2008 at Mary Foundation event with the other drop visible:





Does anyone know if there's an on-line website to buy OL jewelry with shipping to the US?


----------



## kashmira

Ayvee said:


> I think she owns this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close-up from when she wore in on Nov. 18, 2008 at Mary Foundation event with the other drop visible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there's an on-line website to buy OL jewelry with shipping to the US?



Thanks! 

I don't know of any on-line websites but I am sure of that there are jewelers selling OL that are shipping internationally.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Does anyone know the prices on the elephant and the flower clasps?  I've tried to find them online, but my language skills are insufficient.
I don't really want to ask a dealer - I'm not in a position to shop right now - jewelry ban along with everything else - but I want to know so I can save up.



Cinderlala said:


> This jewelry is exquisite!  Unfortunately, I'm nowhere near a retailer.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who are fortunate to own these lovely pieces.



The only US dealer is going to be right near where you are WOWing...



*Ayvee* - http://www.skylarkjewelryny.com/  You have to email them, they will email you prices, ect.
It's a bit of a headache, but they are in New York.


----------



## kashmira

Vintage Leather said:


> Does anyone know the prices on the elephant and the flower clasps?  I've tried to find them online, but my language skills are insufficient.
> I don't really want to ask a dealer - I'm not in a position to shop right now - jewelry ban along with everything else - but I want to know so I can save up.
> 
> 
> 
> The only US dealer is going to be right near where you are WOWing...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ayvee* - http://www.skylarkjewelryny.com/  You have to email them, they will email you prices, ect.
> It's a bit of a headache, but they are in New York.



Unfortunately I just have the prices in SEK and I don't know if they are updated but they would give you an idea of the prices.

The elephant clasp comes in two different sizes. In "red" gold (I guess it would be the same as YG) the price is 24500 SEK for the small and 33000 SEK for the bigger one. I think the price would be slightly more for WG.

There are a few different types of flower clasps but if you are looking at these; http://www.bohlinsguld.se/art-1.asp?id=1&iPageID=33, the small one is 14100 SEK and the bigger one 21000 SEK.

If you divide the prices by 7.4 you would have an approximate price in USD.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Thank you kashmira!  Definitely a good time to start saving my pennies.


----------



## Ayvee

Vintage Leather said:


> *Ayvee* - http://www.skylarkjewelryny.com/  You have to email them, they will email you prices, ect.  It's a bit of a headache, but they are in New York.



Thanks for the info.  I e-mailed them and got a price for what I wanted.  It was more than what's listed on this Danish site: http://www.dirksdesign.com/brand/ole-lynggaard

I sent the link to skylarkjewelry and ask why there was a huge price difference.  Thankfully, they decided to match the price.


----------



## kashmira

Ayvee said:


> Thanks for the info.  I e-mailed them and got a price for what I wanted.  It was more than what's listed on this Danish site: http://www.dirksdesign.com/brand/ole-lynggaard
> 
> I sent the link to skylarkjewelry and ask why there was a huge price difference.  Thankfully, they decided to match the price.



I am curious- what are you getting?!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Oooh!  You know we will expect a mini-reveal on this thread, right...?

I'm falling in love with these designs.


----------



## Ayvee

kashmira said:


> I am curious- what are you getting?!



A leather armband and one of the sweet drops.


----------



## kashmira

Ayvee said:


> A leather armband and one of the sweet drops.


 

Congrats! Please post a picture of it in this thread once you have received it!


----------



## Ascella

So nice to see that this thread is brought to life again.

*Ayvee*: Thank you for the beautiful photos of Princess Mary, she is certainly a lady with style.
Hope you will post some photos of your Sweet Drops bracelet.

*kashmira*: Have heard anything about whether OL will raise their prices this year?


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> So nice to see that this thread is brought to life again.
> 
> *Ayvee*: Thank you for the beautiful photos of Princess Mary, she is certainly a lady with style.
> Hope you will post some photos of your Sweet Drops bracelet.
> 
> *kashmira*: Have heard anything about whether OL will raise their prices this year?


 
I don't have any information regarding price increases but I guess that they will increase the prices it if it is not already done...


----------



## lulilu

Ayvee said:


> A leather armband and one of the sweet drops.


 
Ayvee, can you tell us how much it is?


----------



## lovely64

Oh, I had no idea about this thread! Here is my lilac bracelet with one sweet drop in silver.


----------



## lovely64

I also have a pair of gorgeous earrings with a large pending pearl hanging on a gold hook adorned with an aquamarine stone and diamond. You can also remove the pearls and they are a completely different pair of earrings. I will take a picture of them and post later.


----------



## livethelake

Kat I love that bracelet.  I emailed the only US retailer for more info but no response yet. 
I would love a. Sweet drops bracelet too


----------



## lovely64

They are really cute

Let me know if you need any info, we have a jewler here that I can ask I am thinking of buying another leather bracelet.


----------



## Ascella

lovely64 said:


> Oh, I had no idea about this thread! Here is my lilac bracelet with one sweet drop in silver.


lovely 64, your bracelet looks absolutely lovely!! Please do take a photo of your earrings, they sound gorgeous.


----------



## livethelake

lovely64 said:


> They are really cute
> 
> Let me know if you need any info, we have a jewler here that I can ask I am thinking of buying another leather bracelet.


 
Thanks sweetie 

If at all possible, could you post a picture of how the drop attaches to the leather bracelet?  Does it attach with a charm clasp?


----------



## lovely64

I will get right on it dear. The drop attaches with a little clasp. I will try and take a pic for you. You should know exactly where you want it when putting it (them) on, since the leather gets ruined.

Eta. here are pics of the drop. You can see that it unclasps, and you can also use it pending from a necklace if you´d want that. There is also a pic of the little diamond on the underside.


----------



## livethelake

Kat, thank you dear.


----------



## lovely64

You are more than welcome!


----------



## livethelake

Kat, I am really obsessing over the sweet drops now. I keep coming back to this thread to look at your bracelet. I really need one...I think the black leather with gemstone and diamond drops is number one on my must have list right now 

(just have to find a way to get the jeweler to return my messages)


----------



## lovely64

I actually haven´t worn mine in a long time. After finding this thread I am obsessing about getting more drops to put on, and possibly another bracelet. LOL!

There really are some stunning drops! There is one in rosequartz (sp?) with white gold that would look lovely on my lilac strap. Or get a black strap with onyx drop and another drop? OMG!

Ugh, obsession! I have two boxes/catalogues with pictures of the collection. Maybe I should take some pics and post?


----------



## lovely64

Some pictures of various drops and bracelets.


----------



## lovely64

More


----------



## livethelake

Kat, yes, you NEED the rose quartz drop 

Well, I am getting a little frustrated.  I sent an email to skylark a couple of days ago and still no response.  The contact phone number on their website is not a NY telephone number but a number in Denmark.

I did find a local phone number for them online but it's been disconnected - boo hoo.

Has anyone had any contact with Skylark Jewelry recently?


----------



## livethelake

OMG - You are KILLING me girl!!!

Thank you for posting the catalog pictures.


----------



## lovely64

You are welcome

Hmmm, I think you´re right. I think the jewlers are opened tomorrow, lol!

A red leather bracelet with some silver/white gold drops would be lovely too!


----------



## livethelake

lovely64 said:


> You are welcome
> 
> Hmmm, I think you´re right. I think the jewlers are opened tomorrow, lol!
> 
> A red leather bracelet with some silver/white gold drops would be lovely too!


 
I'll be waiting for you reveal, my dear


----------



## lovely64

LOL! I´ll make sure to post here should I get more

When I last visited my jewler the rose quartz was $1200, there has probably been an increase since.


----------



## Ascella

*livethelake*: Maybe you can email the official website of Ole Lynggaard and ask for the contact info to the current American retailer. I have sent questions to them a couple of times in the past, they are very helpful.

*lovely64*: You might also want to consider the rose quartz drop with details in silver, the difference in appearance is not that big for this particular drop but the difference in price is quite big.


----------



## livethelake

Ascella - thanks for the suggestion.  I just sent an email directly to Ole Lynggard.


----------



## Ascella

livethelake said:


> Ascella - thanks for the suggestion.  I just sent an email directly to Ole Lynggard.


Hope you will manage to get a sweet drops bracelet in the end .


----------



## lovely64

Thanks ascella, I don´t think they were available in silver when I checked. I will ask, I don´t need the tiny clasp to be gold, no biggie.


----------



## Ascella

lovely64 said:


> Thanks ascella, I don´t think they were available in silver when I checked. I will ask, I don´t need the tiny clasp to be gold, no biggie.


I can be remembering wrong, but the onyx one definitely comes in silver and I generalized to the rose quartz.


----------



## lovely64

Ascella said:


> I can be remembering wrong, but the onyx one definitely comes in silver and I generalized to the rose quartz.


 Thanks, I hope you are right. I´d love it if it was less expencive, you really don´t notice the clasp that much anyway. It is a bit different with the drops being silver. I think the one I have is nice, lovely flowers, but I think there is another one that looks like a cage or something. I don´t really care for that, it looks too "black"


----------



## Ascella

lovely64 said:


> Thanks, I hope you are right. I´d love it if it was less expencive, you really don´t notice the clasp that much anyway. It is a bit different with the drops being silver. I think the one I have is nice, lovely flowers, but I think there is another one that looks like a cage or something. I don´t really care for that, it looks too "black"


I remember the cage, totally agree that you flower one looks nicer!


----------



## nicky_27

i love this thread, gorgeous photos. Gorgeous jewelery!


----------



## baggiegirl

Here's my new Sweet Drop bracelet in gray







No drops yet, but I might add some later on, it will be fun. I kind of like the sleek look of it without drops as well


----------



## lovely64

Love it! I have been meaning to go and buy the rose quartz drop for some time now. Don´t you just love how smooth the leather is? It feels like silk


----------



## baggiegirl

It is so smooth yes! I was actually asked if it was pleather LOL by the smooth look of it 

I am on such a ban right now, so no drops for me, but I'm thinking about a black onyx drop in the future


----------



## Ascella

*baggiegirl*, thanks for cross posting the photo, the sweet drops bracelet is really beautiful.


----------



## livethelake

Love the gray.  Is that the small or medium size?





baggiegirl said:


> Here's my new Sweet Drop bracelet in gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No drops yet, but I might add some later on, it will be fun. I kind of like the sleek look of it without drops as well


----------



## lovely64

baggiegirl said:


> It is so smooth yes! I was actually asked if it was pleather LOL by the smooth look of it
> 
> I am on such a ban right now, so no drops for me, but I'm thinking about a *black onyx drop* in the future


 That would be gorgeous with your gray


----------



## Vintage Leather

Baggie - I love your OL bracelet.  So stunning! (amythyst, onyx and a shaped sterling would be a gorgeous first 3 drops)


----------



## baggiegirl

livethelake said:


> Love the gray.  Is that the small or medium size?



I'm sorry, I don't know which size it is, the SA just put it on me and it was a perfect match


----------



## baggiegirl

Thanks *Kat*! Now get out and buy your drops now, and remember to post a pic 

Great ideas *Vintage Leather*, those 3 would be amazing together!


----------



## livethelake

For those of you with the sweet drops bracelets, I have a couple of questions .

Did you leather armband stretch?  If yes, how much?

How do you open the clasp on the sweet drop?

Thanks so much!


----------



## kashmira

I am sorry for the very bad quality of this picture (I took a picture of a advertisement in a magazine) but I think that this might be some new sweet drops.


----------



## lovely64

Yes, they are new, I saw them too.

I went to look at the rose quarts, and it´s only in wg. I also tried to amethyst, and I honestly think it was nicer on my lilac band than the pale pink.

Ugh, dilemma! I ended up buying a diamond pendant in wg and a yg chain, lol! Here´s a picture of it.


----------



## Ascella

*kashmira*: The shape of the new drops is so cute! I will have to check them out next week.

*lovely64*: Thanks for sharing your new necklace, it's beautiful!


----------



## lovely64

thanks* Ascella*. I´m going to check out the Lyngaard store at Kastrup tomorrow. I´m flying to London


----------



## livethelake

Kat - the necklace's are beautiful


----------



## lovely64

^^^
Thanks dear

The one I bought was the heart. Now I´m obsessed with diamond pendants. I wonder if I could pull off one more, a longer chain, LOL!


----------



## livethelake

Kat, of course the answer is yes 

And now for my reveal...After waiting weeks for it's arrival, here's my black armband with three sweet drops in london blue topaz, faceted black onyx and matte white gold with 10 diamonds


----------



## Ascella

*livethelake*: What a stunning bracelet you have got! Congrats!!


----------



## kashmira

Such a great choice *livethelak*e- I love your bracelet and the charms! Congrats and thanks for sharing!

Such a cute pendant you got *Lovely64*!

I really love the sweet drops bracelet but have a hard time to decide upon the colour of the bracelet and also what charm(s) to get and more important I should be saving for my next Birkin- not think of jewellery. Anyway I might do like *baggiegirl *and just get a bracelet to start with...


----------



## kashmira

kashmira said:


> I am sorry for the very bad quality of this picture (I took a picture of a advertisement in a magazine) but I think that this might be some new sweet drops.



I have now received a confirmation from Lynggaard. These drops are available in two different sizes and they come in silver, white gold and yellow gold. 

Also it seems as if some new charms (no drops but other charms) will be issued this fall along with some new colour of the bracelets!


----------



## livethelake

how exciting!  kashmira, do you know what the drops in the photo are made from?


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> I have now received a confirmation from Lynggaard. These drops are available in two different sizes and they come in silver, white gold and yellow gold.
> 
> Also it seems as if some new charms (no drops but other charms) will be issued this fall along with some new colour of the bracelets!


These are great news! If the moon stone one comes out in silver I might be considering getting one.


----------



## kashmira

livethelake said:


> how exciting!  kashmira, do you know what the drops in the photo are made from?



Yes, it is moonstone.


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> These are great news! If the moon stone one comes out in silver I might be considering getting one.



Well, it does! It's 4300 SEK for the large drop with silver. The small drop with white gold is 7100 SEK and the large one with yellow gold is 9000 SEK according to the information I got from Lynggaard. 

I might consider the large drop with silver too but I am a bit afraid that it will be fragile- moonstone is not the very hardest gem and I think that it might be more suitable for a pendant than for a bracelet charm.


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> Well, it does! It's 4300 SEK for the large drop with silver. The small drop with white gold is 7100 SEK and the large one with yellow gold is 9000 SEK according to the information I got from Lynggaard.
> 
> I might consider the large drop with silver too but I am a bit afraid that it will be fragile- moonstone is not the very hardest gem and I think that it might be more suitable for a pendant than for a bracelet charm.


I will be using the charm as a pendant I think, not planning to buy the bracelet yet. Hmm, even the large one with gold is cheaper than the current moonstone drop, what's the catch? Are they very different in sizes? The clasp mechanism is still the same I guess?


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> I will be using the charm as a pendant I think, not planning to buy the bracelet yet. Hmm, even the large one with gold is cheaper than the current moonstone drop, what's the catch? Are they very different in sizes? The clasp mechanism is still the same I guess?



I was a bit surprised by the prices- maybe they were in DKK and not SEK?!


----------



## anastasiam

Hello I'm new to the forum, but had to join when I saw this thread! Several years ago when Skylark was in Savannah I bought one of the Love rings, it's my absolute favorite piece of jewellery; I wear it almost daily. It's amazing all the different kinds of rings it pairs well with, from antique to modern pieces.

I also have a pair of earrings that look like snails, with diamonds at their centers. I'll post photos tomorrow when the lighting is good!

I'm really wanting a Love ring with a single small diamond to wear with my other one. I really wish I could visit all their pieces in person; but then I would be overcome with the urge to buy something!


----------



## anastasiam

Here are some photos of my ring and earrings:











I sent an email to David at Skylark and he responded really quickly, in case anyone needed a US representative.


----------



## kashmira

Welcome to tPF *anastasiam* and thanks for sharing the pictures of your lovely Lynggaard jewellery! I have never seen the earrings "live" but they are for sure very very pretty! I think that some years back there was a chain to be used with the clasps with some small "snails" but I can be wrong about that!


----------



## lovely64

Gorgeous Lyngaard *anastasiam*, welcome to the Lyngaard thread


----------



## Ascella

*anastasiam*: Welcome to the board, your OL pieces look lovely!


----------



## lovely64

I just remembered that I promised to post a picture of my Lyngaard earrings. Yellow gold, aquamarine, diamond and a pearl that you can take off.


----------



## anastasiam

Thank you for having me! Everyone's pieces are very pretty! I found a tourmaline bubble ring on an auction site and now I think I would rather have that. I wish I could visit their shop in Copenhagen.
I'll be in Japan later this year, but only in Kyoto. So I can't visit their store in Tokyo. Wouldn't it be nice if they expanded into the US, or even Canada? 

lovely64: A lovely pair of earrings!


----------



## lovely64

Thanks *anastasiam* I´m in Sweden and I´m very close to their Copenhagen store, unfortunately, lol!


----------



## kashmira

A picture of Danish Crown princess Mary wearing OL jewellery.


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> A picture of Danish Crown princess Mary wearing OL jewellery.


Mary looks wonderful here, she used the same bracelet the next day as well, but the nude dress she paired with then was not as stunning as this white one.


----------



## kashmira

I think that this thread deserves a little :bump:


----------



## kashmira

I just returned from a Ole Lynggaard event arranged by my jeweller. I had a great time and was able to try on lots of jewellery. 
For those of you who would like to take a look at the new collection, the catalouges can be found here.


----------



## evekitti

Thanks for sharing Kashmira. I'm still waiting for Crown Princess Mary to sell me her bracelet


----------



## kashmira

evekitti said:


> Thanks for sharing Kashmira. I'm still waiting for Crown Princess Mary to sell me her bracelet



I want Crown Princess Mary to sell these earrings to me.






I saw them yesterday and they are SO pretty!


----------



## kashmira

Here is a better picture of the winter frost earrings.


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> I just returned from a Ole Lynggaard event arranged by my jeweller. I had a great time and was able to try on lots of jewellery.
> For those of you who would like to take a look at the new collection, the catalouges can be found here.


I saw the catalogue a few days ago as well, wish that they could provide a downloadable version too.


----------



## oystar

Hi gals, after seeing all the beautiful pieces, I really want to own a Sweet drops bracelet.  However, there's no local retailer where I stay so I think I've to buy online.

I think there're 3 sizes to the Sweet Drops bracelet. Anybody able to advise whether the fit differs greatly among S, M, L? 

In addition, is it advisable to ask the jeweller to help you secure the charm to the bracelet or it can be done by yourelf? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lovely64

Sorry but I don´t know the difference in size. You can secure the charms yourself, it´s very easy. Make sure you know exactly where you want it since it leaves a nasty mark should you decide to take it off.


----------



## Ascella

Bumping up the thread.


----------



## Candice0985

thats beautiful! any specs? how long is the necklace, what is the stone etc


----------



## Ascella

Candice0985 said:


> thats beautiful! any specs? how long is the necklace, what is the stone etc


Thanks! The drop is a moonstone, while the chain is 70cm (worked best for me when I tried out).


----------



## kashmira

Ascella said:


> Thanks! The drop is a moonstone, while the chain is 70cm (worked best for me when I tried out).



It is gorgeous Ascella!!!!!!!!!!! Do you have any modelling picture with your new necklace? I am thinking of getting a similar chain (in WG) to use with one or two of my sweet drops but I am unsure of what would be a good length of the chain.

I'll try to take pics of my new bracelet soon. It is tiny but I LOVE it!


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> It is gorgeous Ascella!!!!!!!!!!! Do you have any modelling picture with your new necklace? I am thinking of getting a similar chain (in WG) to use with one or two of my sweet drops but I am unsure of what would be a good length of the chain.
> 
> I'll try to take pics of my new bracelet soon. It is tiny but I LOVE it!




I can take a modelling picture for you this weekend, the style is very easy to wear! I'm still worrying all the time that the chain will get hooked everywhere, hopefully I'll get used to it very soon. You should go to the store and try out different lengths with your drops, it was a fun experience for me, I think your Tahiti pearl will look gorgeous with a long chain as well. I hope I can get a second drop someday too .

Don't let me wait too long for your pics . I think you are still owing me some pics of your Blonde clasp too .


----------



## evekitti

Gorgeous Ascella! Can't wait to see modelling photos!


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Gorgeous Ascella! Can't wait to see modelling photos!


Thanks dear .


----------



## kashmira

I just took some pictures of my OL jewellery






Two small clasps





Sweet drops bracelet in dark purple with drops in WG, blue topaz and onyx. 





My newest bracelet. I think it is called "Bubble".


----------



## Ascella

kashmira said:


> I just took some pictures of my OL jewellery


Thanks for sharing the photos kashmira, they are all gorgeous!!! The Blonde clasp is so very much on my wish list.


----------



## mamadelmar

Has anyone found any US-based retailers or web sites that carry Ole Lynggaard?  There aren't any listed on their site.  I suppose their pieces might be prohibitively expensive, given how weak the dollar is against the Danish krona, which is a shame as they are gorgeous and very unique....


----------



## Ascella

mamadelmar said:


> Has anyone found any US-based retailers or web sites that carry Ole Lynggaard?  There aren't any listed on their site.  I suppose their pieces might be prohibitively expensive, given how weak the dollar is against the Danish krona, which is a shame as they are gorgeous and very unique....


Maybe you can send an email to OL and ask about it? Or call the flagship store in Denmark and see if they can take phone orders. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Greentea

Thanks for showing this to me! I'm absolutely in love with this brand. I looked on their website and found MANY things I want. OMG, the Lotus collection is TDF. And I love the Laura pieces.


----------



## Ascella

Greentea said:


> Thanks for showing this to me! I'm absolutely in love with this brand. I looked on their website and found MANY things I want. OMG, the Lotus collection is TDF. And I love the Laura pieces.


I find the Lotus line is a bit similar to the designs from Pomellato.


----------



## Greentea

^ It's beautiful. Too bad you can't find them in the USA.


----------



## mamadelmar

I emailed Ole Lynggaard's customer service department and they confirmed that they do not have a US distributor.  They said to make any purchases directly through their Copenhagen store by emailing copenhagen@olelynggaard.dk.


----------



## Ascella

mamadelmar said:


> I emailed Ole Lynggaard's customer service department and they confirmed that they do not have a US distributor.  They said to make any purchases directly through their Copenhagen store by emailing copenhagen@olelynggaard.dk.


It's really great that you can do mail orders, although it's always a bit risky to purchase something before actually seeing it in person.


----------



## mamadelmar

Ascella said:


> It's really great that you can do mail orders, although it's always a bit risky to purchase something before actually seeing it in person.



I agree - especially with jewelry, which often looks so different in a case or a picture compared to when you try it on....


----------



## websafe

I have attached some pictures. Is anybody interested in the articles ? They are all quality 750. Kind regards


----------



## evansrenee

Any further news on whether this beautiful range can be purchased online?

Also could someone with a Sweet Drops Bracelet show how the charms look when the clasp is un-done? So I can see how it works? Thanks so much~!


----------



## Ascella

evansrenee said:


> Any further news on whether this beautiful range can be purchased online?
> 
> Also could someone with a Sweet Drops Bracelet show how the charms look when the clasp is un-done? So I can see how it works? Thanks so much~!



You can see the clasp mechanism quite easily from the second picture lovely64 posted on #116 in this thread. First you open the metal loop, the hook ring can then be opened at one end (while on the opposite end there is a hinge allowing you to actually open the ring). Hope my explanation makes sense.


----------



## evansrenee

Awesome, makes sense.. Do you guys find the leather lasts ok!?


----------



## Ascella

evansrenee said:


> Awesome, makes sense.. Do you guys find the leather lasts ok!?



Unfortunately I don't have the leather bracelet myself, hopefully someone else can chime in and answer this.


----------



## Love_Jewellery

Hello, I love ole lynggaard too!!! I'm from Singapore and there's a boutique selling them!!! It's super amazing!! here's their website: http://www.laprendo.com/index.html

And the sweet drops collection link here: http://www.laprendo.com/jewellery_specials.html?brandFilter=111


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I know this topic is old, but if you are looking for the lowest prices on Ole Lynggaard I'd suggest this page:

https://boulesse.com/en/search?q=lynggaard

Boulesse is an online marketplace for high end stores in Austria and Germany and ships worldwide, currently for free. One of the Austrian shops is a reputable jeweller in Vienna and sells Ole Lyngaard as well. So if you don't live in Europe you can take advantage of having the lowest European price, buying from an authorized retailer and free shipping.


----------



## Kmora

Ole Lynggaard is my favourite jewelry designer but this thread seems to be sleeping, someone wants to activate it with me?


----------



## Mpill

So glad I found this thread. I had never heard of this designer. The lotus rings on the website are to die for...


----------



## Kmora

This is my favorite designer since I first found out about him (and his daughter) in 2003-2004  couldn't afford anything at that time but have now some clasps and necklaces to them. 

The Lotus rings are my favourites! Am saving up for one (or maybe three haha). I am also very fond of the Midnight ring in silver and moonstones. Very very beautiful IRL!


----------



## Kmora

Mpill said:


> So glad I found this thread. I had never heard of this designer. The lotus rings on the website are to die for...




Above post was meant to be quoted to you


----------



## joseybird

Those bracelets are AMAZING! But how does one clean them?


----------



## Sunna

So happy I found this thread!!
I just ADORE this jewellery brand!! And I own two love rings and two Lotus rings. The Lotus design is my all time favourite; it's just oh so beautiful!


----------



## Ascella

Nice to see this thread revived.


----------



## Mpill

Sunna said:


> So happy I found this thread!!
> I just ADORE this jewellery brand!! And I own two love rings and two Lotus rings. The Lotus design is my all time favourite; it's just oh so beautiful!



Would you mind posting some modeling pics with the lotus rings?


----------



## Sunna

Mpill said:


> Would you mind posting some modeling pics with the lotus rings?



This is the only photo I have


----------



## Mpill

Sunna said:


> This is the only photo I have
> 
> View attachment 3382689



Just beautiful


----------



## Sunna

Thank you!


----------



## s_milla

Sunna said:


> This is the only photo I have
> 
> View attachment 3382689



how gorgeous! lovelovelove it!


----------



## Sunna

s_milla said:


> how gorgeous! lovelovelove it!



Thank you!

I love them(and my boyfriend who gave them to me!!) too [emoji3]


----------



## s_milla

I got these today, my first pieces of OL House, just love them! Oh, beginning of a love-affaire...


----------



## Sunna

s_milla said:


> I got these today, my first pieces of OL House, just love them! Oh, beginning of a love-affaire...
> 
> View attachment 3387562
> View attachment 3387563
> View attachment 3387564



So pretty!!  Congratulation! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kmora

Sunna said:


> This is the only photo I have
> 
> View attachment 3382689



Wow, just wow! I love the Lotus design, my favourite!

What stones are this? The small one looks like aquamarine (green) and the bigger might be moonstone (white?)? It had some beautiful sheen  

My first Lotus ring will be a London topas in size 3, saving for it! And then I also want an aquamarine! And some more


----------



## Kmora

s_milla said:


> I got these today, my first pieces of OL House, just love them! Oh, beginning of a love-affaire...
> 
> View attachment 3387562
> View attachment 3387563
> View attachment 3387564



So beautiful!! I think this is exactly the look Lynggaard had been aiming for the last years. Grey moonstone and oxidized silver. A little edgy but still soft and just gorgeous!


----------



## Sunna

Kmora said:


> Wow, just wow! I love the Lotus design, my favourite!
> 
> What stones are this? The small one looks like aquamarine (green) and the bigger might be moonstone (white?)? It had some beautiful sheen
> 
> My first Lotus ring will be a London topas in size 3, saving for it! And then I also want an aquamarine! And some more



Thank you! [emoji3]
The biggest one is Rose Quartz with diamonds, and the smallest is grey Moonstone.


----------



## s_milla

Sunna said:


> So pretty!!  Congratulation! [emoji3][emoji3]





Kmora said:


> So beautiful!! I think this is exactly the look Lynggaard had been aiming for the last years. Grey moonstone and oxidized silver. A little edgy but still soft and just gorgeous!



thank you!


----------



## Kmora

Sunna said:


> Thank you! [emoji3]
> The biggest one is Rose Quartz with diamonds, and the smallest is grey Moonstone.



Now I can see that!  rose quartz and grey moonstone are lovely together!


----------



## Sunna

One of my newest pieces [emoji7]


----------



## Sunna

And look at their stunning packaging!!!!


----------



## Sunna

Also got these lovely pieces


----------



## Sunna

My newest, and most expensive, purchase.


----------



## s_milla

@Sunna STUNNING


----------



## s_milla

new piece here also


----------



## Sunna

s_milla said:


> @Sunna STUNNING


Thank you!!


----------



## Mishella

This thread seems kinda dead, but I’m gonna try   What do you think of this turquoise ring? Thinking of adding it to my collection


----------



## papertiger

Mishella said:


> This thread seems kinda dead, but I’m gonna try   What do you think of this turquoise ring? Thinking of adding it to my collection



Looks very nice, especially for the Summer


----------



## miss_chiff

Mishella said:


> This thread seems kinda dead, but I’m gonna try   What do you think of this turquoise ring? Thinking of adding it to my collection






some more pics for you, (cropped) taken from their Instagram.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Mishella said:


> This thread seems kinda dead, but I’m gonna try   What do you think of this turquoise ring? Thinking of adding it to my collection


It’s very cool, edgy and unique!  A conversation starter, for sure.


----------

